# Two black walnut trees down - mill?



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got a buddy who had two large black walnuts fall over during Ike. If anybody's interested or has a sawmill, he'll trade/etc. He's not so web savvy, so shoot me an email at 

austintownsend01 at yahoo dot com

if you are interested and/or know of a mill/other party that would be. 

The trunks are around 24" diameter. Montgomery, TX area.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now this would be a fantastic wood for turning.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Isn't there a mill on 105 between Conroe & Montgomery? There is one on 2100 in Crosby about a mile or so south of 1960, sorry don't know the name of either of them.

Jeff


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Most any of the mills aren't going to pick up two trees. Not worth thier time. So the issue becomes getting the trees to the mill in basically whole trunks. I'm working w/ him to find out where they lay and how hard they're going to be to get out. Don't know what they're worth or not worth until you know how hard/easy they are to get too. Also makes a difference is they were uprooted or snapped. If a fence, maicured lawn, house, pond, etc. are in the equation it gets harder to remove large pieces. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.exoticwoodgroup.com/order_walnut.htm

At 70 bucks for a 2" slice a foot square...shore might be worth the trouble...LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve - another issue with mills is the possibility of nails etc. in the tree. Many won't do residential trees or you may have to assume liability for damage to the blade. I've got a heavy trailer and my tractor has forks if you need to haul.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's a list of guys that have portable mills that may come to you:

http://www.woodmizer.com/us/inside/stormDamage/index.aspx?hurrName=flood&floodSawyer=3

Jeff


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

*Pics of the trees*

For anybody who is still interested:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wish it was closer! That has 'bowl blanks' written all over it! gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Viking, you want to make a road trip? 
Later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> Viking, you want to make a road trip?
> Later, biggreen


Fine with me but this week will be tough. Just got back from the deer lease last night and have to leave tomorrow to make calls in the Lufkin area through Thursday then back to the lease on Friday. Maybe one day next week or an upcoming weekend that I don't go to the lease. On the plus side, the chain saw is in fine form - cut some more Mesquite this weekend. Found one tree that had a huge swollen trunk and lots of Mistletoe. Just couldn't bring myself to cut it - kind of a "Breeder".


----------

